# Boondocking In Western Washington



## ziggler

We have been camping 4 times since we got the trailer a month and a half or so ago and well, we are a little disappointed at the campground experience. We both grew up tent camping up in the hills and are not totally adjusted to 30 x 20 allotted space to camp in. Don't get me wrong, we have enjoyed ourselves but we feel we need to spread our wings a little! If anyone has some specific spots they go, I would love to hear it!

Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy

What part of Western WA? Northern or Southern?

I will say that the State parks in WA are not nearly as good as the State parks in OR in many cases.

Few places I liked camping when we lived in Everett were up on Lake Wenatchee. Where have you been so far, that will help eliminate recommendations of places you've already tried. How far are you wanting to drive from home?


----------



## ARzark

Give Denny Creek a try. Very nice little FS campground. Exit 47 off I90, just about to the summit of Snoqualmie pass


----------



## TDaniels

I'm with you on the regular park like campgrounds. Our favorite place is near Mt Adams in the Gifford Pinchot NF at a campground called Takhlakh Lake. It is dry camping with vault toilets. In July and August the huckleberry picking is good so it is a little harder to get in, but it is well worth the drive up from Randle. Iron Creek is also a nice campground and it a little easier to get to, also near Randle. Hope this helps.

http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/campgrounds/


----------



## WACOUGAR

Just out of curiosity, what campgrounds have you been to so far? That might help us in determining what you didn't like. I would try some of the National Forest Campgrounds. Some good ones are Salmon La Sac and Lake Kachess off I-90. On Highway 20 (North Cascades Highway) there is Newhalem Campground. That is one of our favorites. Very quiet and beautiful. We just got back from Gold Basin which is east of Granite Falls. That is really nice. It can get a little crowded, but the sites are big for the most part. We couldn't see anyone near us from our site. Easy to walk down to the river. Rasar State Park on Highway 20 is great. Rockport is wonderful but it is closed currently due to problems with the trees. Hopefully it will open back up next year. Fort Ebey on Whidbey Island is great also.

Hope this helps. You should be able to find some great places. Have a great camping season.

Kelly


----------



## BigBadBrain

Kelly,
Do you have any trouble getting into Newhalem? We scoped it out a few years ago and have had it on our list to visit. Any hints on camping there would be great!

BBB


----------



## WACOUGAR

BigBadBrain said:


> Kelly,
> Do you have any trouble getting into Newhalem? We scoped it out a few years ago and have had it on our list to visit. Any hints on camping there would be great!
> 
> BBB


We have NEVER had any problems getting into Newhalem. Last year we went there for the 4th of July weekend. That was the busiest we had ever seen it and there were still a few spots left. The "C" loop is reservable, but it is not that great. We really like the "A" loop but they have it closed a lot of the time due to the fact that they use it for people that are there for outdoor education training. "B" loop is great also. Just be aware that many of the sites are backwards. It's the price you pay. The bathrooms are extremely clean. There is a dump station at the exit that has potable water where you can fill up with water. We never had any problems turning around with our tent trailer and going back in. Don't know how it would be with a TT. If not you can just head out and go into Newhalem (the town) which is about 1/4 mile away and easily turn around and go back in. To make a long story short, you won't have any problems getting in and you won't be disappointed. It is a great place.

Enjoy. Maybe we'll see you there sometime.









Kelly


----------

